# Robert Kearse Columbus, Georgia



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Georgia Officer Dies Of Suspected Asthma Attack

*Courtesy of WTVM-TV*

*Columbus, Georgia--* An autopsy is being conducted on a Columbus police officer who died on the job Thursday.

The coroner says 39-year old Robert Kearse may have had an asthma attack while sitting in his patrol car at a Wynnton Road gas station.

Kearse reportedly tried to radio for help, but could not catch his breath to complete the call.

Police say he was under a doctor's care for the respiratory ailment.

_Republished with permission of WTVM-TV._

*More information will be added as it is made available.*


----------

